

Padrino 0.10.0 Released Rubinius support, speed and much more Check it out - DAddYEz
http://www.padrinorb.com/blog/padrino-0-10-0-routing-upgrades-rbx-and-jruby-support-and-minor-breaking-changes

======
kaylarose
I find it surprising that Padrino hasn't gained more popularity. For me, it's
perfect for the times when you need something more robust than Sinatra, but
lighter than Rails. (& being Rack-based it's pretty easy to port a project to
either platform if needed).

~~~
kaylarose
IMO impediments to Padrino's success:

\- Mediocre focus on documentation

\- "Marketing"/Evangelism of the project

\- Increased Modularity of Rails3

~~~
nesquena
I would love to hear your take on how we can improve on the first 2 aspects. I
am not too worried about Rails because I use Rails and I use Padrino but
despite the increasing modularity, using Rack/Sinatra/Padrino is a
qualitatively different development experience.

But in terms of the first 2. How can we improve our documentation, please let
me know, we have a bunch of guides <http://www.padrinorb.com/guides> and
decent (I hope) READMEs as well as a written and recorded blog tutorial
screencast. Also Padrino is just Sinatra, so all the Sinatra docs here
<http://www.sinatrarb.com/documentation> <http://sinatra-book.gittr.com/> work
just as well.

How can we be more effective at evangelism?

~~~
Volpe
I think you raised one of the primary issues in your response. "Padrino is
Sinatra", meaning the documentation is split between Sinatra and Padrino.
There isn't primary source for Padrino (similar to Rails Guides). Also
Sinatra's documentation isn't fantastic either, I often find myself jumping
between blog posts, sinatra's website, "the sinatra book" constantly.

Also Rails has a much more mature community with screen casts and blog posts
being produced constantly. That is probably difficult to 'create' short of DHH
style evangelism.

~~~
nesquena
I agree with you that our documentation isn't as thorough as Rails guides but
I would argue that the Padrino guides we do have and the blog tutorial +
screencast are not a bad tool to get started. I recognize though that to get
started with Padrino you do need to have some basic handle on Sinatra. I would
love to improve the beginner's documentation even further and I hope that
Sinatra's docs get better over time as well possibly with our help.

As Florian touches on, Padrino is fundamentally about embracing the power of
modularity. Understanding Rack, Rack Middleware, Sinatra, Padrino and a suite
of chosen tools does ultimately become necessary. However, like Sinatra you
can also learn the basics within 15 minutes. I like to think that
Sinatra/Padrino can grow with you as you need it.

If anyone reading this has any interest in helping us with documentation,
please let us know. Especially if you are a beginner. We are a very open
community and would love some help or even suggestions on how to make our
framework more inviting.

------
minikomi
For many use cases, padrino frequently looks more and more like the "just
right" solution. Great work and look forward to the 1.0 release! Prioritized
routes are a very useful addition.

------
Eleopteryx
I use Padrino exclusively now; it does everything I need while also being
lightweight, fast, and modular.

Since I haven't played with Rails since 3 was in beta, I'm genuinely curious:
from a purely technical standpoint, for what types of projects might Rails be
a better choice than Padrino?

------
Lekesk
Love it, congrats guys one more step to 1.0 and the real alternative to Rails!
Thanks!

------
CesarMe
Only few workds awesome! Fast, simple and riable! W00t

------
Strike
Finally I can forgot RAILS! Finally!!! Rails is riduculous: assets pipeline a
lot of new stuff but... performances? Why it is slower than Rails 2 ? What
mean "merging rails and merb" ? Why on every update I need to rewrite my views
because helpers changed like <%= form be <% form then <%= ??? Thanks community
for give us a real and much valid choice, Padrino is thin and not slow and
havy as Rails.

Thanks!

